# extract audio from AVI



## Legolas (Oct 14, 2003)

how can i extract an audio file from an AVI movie?


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

Try opening it in Quicktime and pushing Cmd-J.


----------



## toast (Oct 15, 2003)

Wavetap, free from Ambrosia Software (www.ambrosiasw.com if I recall well).


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, that's the correct URL.


----------



## toast (Oct 17, 2003)

But it's WIRETap.


----------

